# Michael Palmer Speaking Engagements



## Rader Sidetrack

March 26, Hendersonville NC

http://hcbeekeepers.org/michael-palmer-event/


----------



## snl

Thanks Graham!


----------



## johnbeejohn

any where close to me????


----------



## Michael Palmer

Rader Sidetrack said:


> March 26, Hendersonville NC


And West Palm Beach on April 1 

and then it's back to bees


----------



## yotebuster1200

Michael Palmer said:


> And West Palm Beach on April 1
> 
> and then it's back to bees


When are you coming to Idaho???


----------



## Outdoor N8

How about New Mexico?

You know, like in Jan.-Feb......... maybe we could even get a 55 F day lined up


----------

